

How to repair the missing upper panel on Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook  - galigio
http://galigio.org/2010/11/18/how-to-repair-the-missing-upper-panel-on-ubuntu-10-04-netbook/

======
tzury

        $ killall gnome-panel
    

will restore all panels

